# johnnyfiive - 3930k build - video



## johnnyfiive (Apr 1, 2012)

I didn't know where to share this, guess this is the best place.

Here is a video of my latest build, make sure to watch it in 1080p! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YukBI8CFaG0


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice video man! But you gotta change those noctua fans! 

And a nice overclock on that cpu, you could go higher!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm pleased with the fans, barely can hear them despite there being 4 Noctua fans at full blast. What can I say, I love brown and mauve.. .
I've been using their heatsinks and fans for a good 4+ years now, I love Noctuas products.

As for the overclock, oh, it DEFINITELY goes higher. But.. I want to keep this for a good 3-4 years, staying under 1.4v was my main goal.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 1, 2012)

Gey!!.. LOL...Just kidding man.

Nice setup and video.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Apr 1, 2012)

mo mo mo monster build!


----------



## Inceptor (Apr 1, 2012)

The music was Firefly-esque.  Nice video, nice build.


----------



## Komputronik (Apr 1, 2012)

sweet vcore with this clock, can you tell what MB is this and maybe post other units voltage?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2012)

I like how you had to set the user who commented on your CPU temp straight


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 1, 2012)

^ Yeah, he really had no clue what he was talking about.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2012)

Talk about a nice way to show off a rig!


----------



## zootac (Apr 2, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> I didn't know where to share this, guess this is the best place.
> 
> Here is a video of my latest build, make sure to watch it in 1080p!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YukBI8CFaG0



May i just ask what monitor is that in your video ?
A samsung


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2012)

It's an Asus VH238H.
Asus VH238H Black 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight L...


----------



## illli (Apr 5, 2012)

no disassemble!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 11, 2012)

Komputronik said:


> sweet vcore with this clock, can you tell what MB is this and maybe post other units voltage?



Motherboard is a ASRock Fatal1ty Professional. Other voltages that were adjust were just the PLL. I put it to about 1.83v but found later it was happy being left at stock (1.8v).


----------

